# Hors de prix



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 

L'espressione "*hors de prix*" significa che il prezzo è costosissimo.

"Je n'achète même pas cette chemise en rêve : elle est *hors de prix* !"

La mia idea : "questa camicia [...] è *fuori prezzo*"

"*Prezzi impazziti*" pourrait aller ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DEHER

I prezzi sono *"esorbitanti" !*


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie


----------



## lorenzos

Giulia2213 said:


> "*Prezzi impazziti*" pourrait aller ? : tick:


- I prezzi delle camicie sono impazziti.
- Questa camicia non la compro neanche per sogno (non la comprerei mai), *il suo prezzo è folle*!


----------



## simenon

Anche: costa un occhio (oppure un occhio della testa)


----------

